# Reality check!



## Lucky13 (Jul 30, 2013)

Sometimes you think that people need to do a reality check! 

How To Restore Your Harley Davidson.....not for that price _mate!_

BEST RESTORATION BOOK ON HOW TO RESTORE Your Harley Davidson Knucklehead Panhead | eBay


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 30, 2013)

That's insane!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 30, 2013)

On Amazon $275 to $1400!!!


----------



## Readie (Jul 30, 2013)

**** me...even the HD books are grossly overpriced...
As I have said before though, I have to hand HD the marketing crown for image creation that sells and sells and sells.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 30, 2013)

And he's got balls enough to charge $6 for shipping it too!!! For that kind of cash I think I would include shipping costs.

Hey people have you ever heard of a thing called Google? I bet you can find most, if not all of the stuff he has in this book on-line.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 30, 2013)

Wonder how many times he/she (being politically correct here) were dropped as an infant...?


----------



## Readie (Jul 30, 2013)

None Jan, he/she is just a greedy bastard.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2013)

**** me gently ! For that price, I'd want the bike included ! Not that I'd want a bike of course, but I could sell it for scrap, then sell the book at a reasonable price .....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 30, 2013)

....and buy a E/E Lightning cockpit!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 30, 2013)

Maybe the whole aircraft! And a crane, to get me up to, and into, the cockpit !!


----------



## bobbysocks (Jul 30, 2013)

thats why smart people ride triumphs...


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 30, 2013)

Check at Amazon otherwise google it...that clown is mighty proud of himself, that's for sure.

Wait for that price, perhaps the book comes with parts, a chilled case of beer and neccesary tools to complete the job?


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jul 31, 2013)

For that price it should come with a biker beyoch to ride with you when you are finished building your bike!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 31, 2013)

Bucksnort101 said:


> For that price it should come with a biker beyoch to ride with you when you are finished building your bike!!!


 
Make that TWO!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 7, 2013)

Riiiiiight.....just been looking at MiG by Yefim Gordon on Amazon, nothing to serious, £70+ for his book about the Tu-95, but £951,26 and £1640,94 for the one about the MoH 21 from the good ol' US of A!!?? 
Are these pot schmoking, weed growing characters serious!!?? 
I hope that they don't have any hope in selling them, because hell will freeze over and the devil sell tickets for the sleigh rides, before they do!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 26, 2013)

...do they, honestly, expect to sell any of these!?

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=141121042507


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 26, 2013)

And for a new edition, not a vintage printing...

I suppose for that price, they'll deliver it personally, hold the book and turn the pages for you.


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 26, 2013)

DANG...."does not ship to the Unites States". my dreams are dashed...


----------



## Airframes (Nov 26, 2013)

Bl**dy ridiculous! The authors must be fuming that someone is profiteering from their hard work.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 26, 2013)

That is just insane.


----------



## meatloaf109 (Nov 26, 2013)

$1734.03. Sounds reasonable.


----------



## T Bolt (Nov 27, 2013)

I think it's well worth it......


----------



## N4521U (Nov 27, 2013)

Anything with Davidson on it is Never too much!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2014)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/ol/1857802578/ref=mw_dp_olp?qid=1394378235&sr=1-2

£5,174,22!!!???  I mean....seriously!!??


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 9, 2014)

Who in their right mind................


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 9, 2014)

Nobody!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 16, 2014)

Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 16, 2014)

Seems legit


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 16, 2014)

Sent Amazon an email, see what kinda answer I'll get...


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 27, 2014)

Never got a reply....

Anyhoo....

You can now buy this lovely book, at Amazon....







.....for the nice and round sum of, wait for it.......drumroll please....._*£4,074.78!!!!*_

Honestly, I'm at loss for words!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 28, 2014)

Makes you wonder if this is a cover for an illegal practice, such as arms, drugs or money laundering. Buy the 'book' at the price shown, but it's 'cleaning' money, or a payment for terrorist funds etc etc.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2014)

Still don't know what to say old chap....


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2014)

Amazon, again....


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 6, 2014)

Just replied to that FB post...

This is what we used to use as a reference when we were working on those vintage (but not all that old) vehicles back in the day:


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 6, 2014)

Proper cars! 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2016)

If you want a laugh....


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 15, 2016)

Are you kidding me???


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 15, 2016)

Nope....


----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2016)

Ah, but it's delivered in that B-57, which you get to keep !


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 15, 2016)

Lucky13 said:


> Nope....


This is absolute proof as to why people should not smoke crack (especially book sellers)


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 1, 2018)

Still _only_ £1,117.02 at Amazon!


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 1, 2018)

I think you should choose #5. I'm sure its well worth the extra money.


----------



## Drifter (Mar 1, 2018)

$31 when I click om the link


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2018)

Sent a question to one of the 500 quid sellers, see if and what, answer I get....


----------



## Airframes (Mar 2, 2018)

The more I see this sort of thing, the more I think it could be a money laundering exercise. Just saw an item on e-bay, normally prices at around £12, and now priced at £199 ........... very strange !


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2018)

Somehow, I don't think that will happen!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 4, 2018)

£500 seems a little steep...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 4, 2018)

Yip....and if you buy for a price, that makes you have to sell it for £500+ to make a profit, you're special kind of stupid!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2018)

Well there's plenty of those types of people about...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 12, 2018)

Well that's a rip off...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 4, 2021)

$175, aye watch me....
Ha Sega Wa 1/32 Mitsubishi J2M5 Local Fighter Raiden Type 33 4967834082380 | eBay






$652!? 😳😲 You've got to be shi💩ing me! 😆😂
Ha Sega Wa 1/32 Mitsubishi J2M6 Local Fighter Raiden Type 31 4967834082229 | eBay


----------

